

Google Introduces A New Language to Replace English - atatiyan
http://tatiyants.com/?p=1229
BREAKING NEWS: Google just announced a brand new language called Zoom aimed to replace English. Here’s a quote from the official announcement:<p>“With Go, we were able to create a better C++. With Dart, we re-imagined JavaScript. With Zoom, we are finally rethinking the English language.”
======
pspeter3
This has to be a joke right?

~~~
dlikhten
Its a VERY VERY early april fools. Frownyface. Would have been a good one.

